# Good day of hunting



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Left my house around 12 or so with my winchester 120 20 gauge and headed out to wingfoot wildlife area. Not long after I got there, I noticed that the woods were more active than usual. There were grackles everywhere and chipmunks foraging. And my quarry, squirrels, as well. I saw some very subtle movements out at about 20 yards and figured out it was a squirrel. It saw me though, and headed up into a tree. I waited until I felt i could hit him and then proceeded to fire a shot. Miss. He went into a very thin tree. I fired again and nothing. So I decided to wait for a better shot. I didnt have to wait long before he rotatrd to the left a little to get a better look at me. Bad move. I shot again and he fell right over. I started walking up as soon as he fell to retrive him and he circled around the tree. I aimed at his nose and finished him off. I came up, poked him, and bagged a nice plump male grey squirrel. 
I went forward and walked over some tracks, and scanned the other side. I stepped up and looked down and spotted a large, grey colored object. I had to stare at it for a few seconds to figure out it was a groundhog. I drew on it but it managed to escape back into its hole. I waited for a few seconds to see if it would come out. I turn my eyes to the left and see one standing on its hind legs, too busy eating to notice my presence. I drew on it and aimed at its head. Pulled the trigger and she felt right over, kicked for a few seconds, and then expired. I waited for a minute to make sure that she was dead and then came up to it. She was particularly big, id estimate about 20-25 pounds or so. The biggest game animal I have killed was a rabbit. So to me, this thing was HUGE. I found a spot to lay her so I didnt have to drag her with me while hunting, and so I could get her later when I leave. I continued on to a different area and went right down near the water. I kicked up quite a few chipmunks and birds, but no squirrel until I reached the water. I found a small black squirrel that had no idea of my intrusion, but he didnt give me a good shot. I waited until I could see his body and shot. My pattern hit in the back and broke his legs, causing him to drag his body. At this point, I spotted another black flash and proceeded to shoot this one. His buddy managed to dodge a few shots, but stopped halfway up a trunk just long enough for me to finally get the barrel right on him and shoot. He curled up, and fell right off. I waited for the wounded one to come crawling out a corner and I finished him off. 2 small, young black squirrels to add to the game bag. 
I hunted for a bit more but didnt manage to find anymore squirrels. I left around 4 or so and brought my groundhog back with me. 
Pictures to come, my phone doesnt like this forum for some reason.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Look forward to pictures, but you explained the hunt perfectly. That's great you got out there today. It's a great way to spend an afternoon on a Sunday. Are you planning on eating the groundhog? I have heard of some people eating them, but I never have tried it. Congrats on a successful hunt today.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The picture above shows just how close I was to this groundhog. 
Yep, glad that I got out today, as I got my first groundhog.
I plan to eat this one. I really got lucky killing her, because the pellets (#7 1/2 shot) that I recovered from her head were badly damaged and some were completely flattened. I think that if I had been too far away, those pellets would have been stopped by the immmense amount of fat and hair.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A good hunt there Johnny , if you get out again try to get some number 4-5 shotgun shells , that may help out knockdown power on the first shot. The 7/ 1/2 shot is a good dove load but a bit light for those tough skinned squirrels. I use 4 shot and works fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Those were my last #7 1/2's. Dont know where I can find number 4 shells but I know that dicks had them for 6-7 bucks or so. It would ultimately save mw money and ammo in the long run because provided I can get better at shooting them on the run, I wont have to use but one shell. My gun also need to be cut down, it needs a bead, and I should probably get a full choke.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Am I missing something? isnt wingfoot archery only?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

lmbchckn said:


> Am I missing something? isnt wingfoot archery only?/QUOTE]
> 
> You are. A small portion of it is I believe. Theres a archery range there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

J13 you can use a modified choke for them, a full choke will tear them up if it,s a close shot, but ok on a long shot, you can get 6 shot and still be good, can you use your pellet rifle over there? It would be a lot quieter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I can bring my rifle in, but this is one of the few times I have ever used a firearm to hunt. Plus 20 gauge ammo is easier to find and cheaper and less troublesome to get for me. I may bust the hatsan out when It gets a little colder.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Man! That is one big, old gnarly groundhog! Looks like it has its winter coat as well. My buddy used to eat them all the time. That was one of his "jobs" at his Grandfather's farm, go out and shoot groundhogs. As he put it, they're vegetarians, so how bad could they be? A big, old one like that might be a little tough. Sounds like slow cooking with lots of moisture could be in order. Nice going!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats on the great hunt. Hope you saved the squirrel tails for fly, jig lure tying.


----------

